

Landing a Job at 9 Hot Startups - ssclafani
http://mashable.com/2011/01/30/startup-jobs/

======
aschobel
I'm a co-founder at Catch, EN is the Goliath we are battling who gets a heck
of a lot of press.

We are looking for hackers to join our team in SOMA. We have a bunch of ex-
Metaweb and Googlers hacking on Android, iOS, JS (Google Closure), Python
(Pylons), and MongoDB.

We have a crazy amount of users on Android. =)

<https://catch.com/jobs>

</totally shameless plug>

~~~
will_lam
fascinating.. your copy got to me - signing up now. I'm a personal analytics
junkie - should be fun playing around with your web and iphone apps

~~~
aschobel
Thanks! Please send in feedback or shoot me an email at aschobel [at] catch
com

------
tylerhwillis
Hey all, hope this isn't spammy, we were one of the featured companies in this
article -- if anyone is looking for more information on Involver, I'd be happy
to provide more info.

We are a RoR shop hiring in SF/Austin with over 150,000 customers (including
some huge companies). There's more about us at www.involver.com

I was one of the founding employees and will happily answer questions or w/e
-- you can post a reply or email tyler@involver.com

------
kevinburke
I'm wondering why there are so few comments on this post. It's hard to land a
job at a startup?

~~~
Tautologistics
The hardest part about landing a startup job right now is choosing which one
to go with =)

Seriously, there are so many interesting startups popping up lately but, if
the uptick in cold calls and emails are an indicator, apparently not so much
of the necessary talent.

There are currently a lot of developers on the market in NYC but from the
interviewing I have been assisting with, it seems to consist mostly of
"lifers" (the 9-5 devs that are happy to just plod away on some big project,
adding features or fixing bugs). I do not mean that in a condescending way;
there is definite value in their work but it is simply not what a startup
needs.

------
joshu
That's us, we're hiring! Join our awesome team.

